# The birth!



## MrsCLH (Jun 14, 2011)

Hey everyone

Been putting it off for long enough but now I'm at 25 weeks I'm starting to seriously think about the birth as something that is actually going to happen!

It really feels like every story I've read of diabetic mum's giving birth involves high blood pressure and emergency c-sections and close calls and to tell the truth I am scared to death!

I was wondering really how many weeks you all ended up giving birth at? And did anyone have a 'normal' birth?

It's so hard to know how to prepare. I have no idea when I might need to finish work for instance - what did you all do? And little things like packing a hospital bag - most advice I've read seems to say have it ready for 37 weeks but do I need to be ready earlier?

This stuff is starting to keep me awake at night now. I hate being out of control. I like to have a schedule for everything and be really organised and it just feels impossible in this situation!!

Any advice welcome.

Thanks

Mrs H x


----------



## fencesitter (Jun 14, 2011)

Hello Mrs H
I'm not a diabetic myself (my son is type 1) but I just wanted to post a good experience of an emergency c section.
I've had 2 babies, William first with the C section as he was 9lb 6oz and got stuck (had a long labour first) and then Susanna who was a normal birth. I recovered very well from the C section ... I know diabetes makes things much more complicated but thought you'd like to hear from someone who's had the emergency 'we need to get that baby out' situation and come out the other side.
Good luck, Catherine


----------



## margie (Jun 14, 2011)

Mrs H - could you speak with your Midwife - or DSN about all your anxiety - it won't be helping you or baby. They should be able to give you some advice about when to finish work too.

Maybe they could arrange extra checks so that if things start going awry they are attended to as soon as possible, or they may be able to tell you of uncomplicated diabetic pregnancies.

Good Luck with everything and I hope things go well for you.


----------



## MrsCLH (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks Willsmum 

Margie - I know that's what I should be doing, but somehow, every time I go for my fortnightly check up I come away without bringing it up - even though they've asked me if I have questions about the birth! I think its called denial!

I might just write everything that's in my head down and take it in next time. Hubby is coming with me next Tues as I have a scan as well and I know he won't let me get away with not asking so that should help.

xx


----------



## allisonb (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi there.  I've had four children, two of which were born after I was diagnosed with type 1.  I just wanted to reassure you that it's not all high BP and C sections!  Eva was born at 39 +4 weeks, I didn't have high BP and the only reason she was a section was that she was the wrong way round and kept turning, I was originally booked in for induction at 40 weeks.  I did have high BP with Tom who was born last year, but I think this was probably largely due to being overweight prior to the pregnancy.  He was born at 38 weeks, for no other reason that my consultant was going on holiday, and was a section because I'd already had two sections previously.

My advice would be to have your bag ready by about 36 weeks, and that's not because you're diabetic, things could happen in a non diabetic pregnancy as early as that too.  You'll probably feel much more in control again once things are packed and in one place. x


----------



## Monkey (Jun 14, 2011)

I've not been around here for ages, but my consultant spoke with my and my husbanda t about 28 weeks about delivery. We'd previously been offered induction at 38 weeks or an elective section, and opted for induction.

I went in at 38+1 and C arrived by emergency section at 38+2. Very calm tho. 

Can't really help with the work, as I was made redundant about 25weeks, so had ages off! Depending whether you end up going to term and beyond or not will prob affect when you want to finish - by about 35 weeks I reckon I'd have had enough.


----------



## MrsCLH (Jun 14, 2011)

allisonb and Monkey - fantastic advice thank you - very reassuring!


----------



## beckyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi!  It's ages since I've logged on and just wanted to send a reply to put your mind at rest!  As you know, we have VERY similar diabetes backgrounds and are around the same age (I think!).  

I had Evelyn at 38+2 weeks by csection but was due to be induced at 39 weeks.  As a diabetic I'm absolutely certain that you will be induced and not allowed to go to 40 weeks (but that's something you would need to get clarified by your docs) as I've heard it varies on who your doctor is and how healthy you are.  

I'm a stupidly organised control freak and had pretty much packed a bag by 25 weeks, written two birth plans (which never came out the bag!) and had stocked up on dog food because I didn't want to shop with a baby!  I'd packed for all situations (the big knickers for c-sections included!) and didn't want to be left short should the section happen.  I planned for all birth scenarios and in hindsight I'm really pleased I did.  At the time friends said that I was being pessimistic but they take it back now and even my sister in law packed for the worst and she's not diabetic...she did just produce a 9lb 12oz baby naturally at 41 weeks without an epidural though so big babies DO come out naturally...that's something that bugged me about people assuming the reasoning for my early birth!

It's very natural to worry about the birth - especially with a first baby - but try not to!  I scared myself stupid from 35 weeks (I was dropping my insulin instead of increasing - still no explanation for that and I'm still dropping!) and at 38 weeks convinced myself that something was wrong with Evelyn - turns out that all I was doing was pushing my blood pressure up!  I was induced the next day (Tuesday) with 2 6hr pessaries and then put on a drip to speed things up on Wednesday and had her on Thursday by ems as I was classed as failure to progress (I was 8cm dilated by this point).  The whole experience was relaxed and Evelyn was really healthy and happy.  

My recovery was quick and within 2 days I'd forgotten that I'd been in surgery - although I did take it slow for a few weeks as my husband was home.  I came home on Friday night.

I can't help with when you should finish work but can say that by 37 weeks I was exhausted walking up the stairs and it took my husband pushing me out of bed in the mornings or me doing a 25 point turn to get out at the risk of me lying there all day so I reckon I would have stopped around then if it were me!  

The best bit of advice that I could give is DON'T STRESS.  If you stress you may end up getting induced earlier and it's much better for baby (and quicker for you!) if you are as far along as you can be in the pregnancy as the baby will be more eager to get out!  I was told by my doctor that diabetics have a greater risk of pre-eclampsia and complications but there's nothing you can do about it so just go along for the ride and chill!

When it comes to the birth I wrote a birth plan but didn't actually get it out the bag.  It was useful to know the lingo and to understand what was happening but when it comes to it all you will want is for your baby to come out healthy (and quickly!) and a lot of stuff is taken out of your hands anyway.  Realistically who cares what radio station is playing in the background when you're giving birth?!!!

I'm sure there will be other mum's along to relax you in relation to natural births as I read some stories on here when I was in the same situation as you!

I hope this helps.  Feel free to email me if you have any questions.

Bx


----------



## Ellie Jones (Jun 14, 2011)

It's not all high BP and C-sections..

My oldest I wasn't diabetic, but my other two I was and I didn't have any problems with BP never even had swallon ankles, which did suprise my GP as all three of my were very large babies and no C-section, with my 2 youngest yes they were induced at 37/8 weeks...

Didn't see becky's post sneaked in before mine..

Big babies to do the natural delivery..  I should know this one my 3 went like this in weight..

Oldest  10Lb 10oz
Second 10Lb 12 1/2oz
Youngest  11Lb 13oz

All normal delivers my youngest actually being the quickest and easiest


----------



## MrsCLH (Jun 15, 2011)

beckyp and Ellie - thanks so much for taking the time to reply, it really means a lot. I think what I've really been needing to hear os some positive stuff. I know really that there's so much I can't plan for and just because other people have had a positive/negative experience it doesn't mean mine will be the same, but I just so desperately needed to hear both sides, if you see what I mean.

I've spoken to my boss this morning and we are planning for me finishing when I'm 36 weeks, and maybe working one or two weeks later depending where I'm at at that stage. 

I've already started making a list for the hospital bag (any tips there greatly appreciated!)

I suppose I'm just looking for ways to have as much control as I can, and be as prepared as possible!!


----------



## Ellie Jones (Jun 15, 2011)

Your midwife will be able to give you a basic list that covers you and baby..

But some other inclusions are items such as

A list of the medication you'll on and doseage (keep updated with any changes)

A list of phone numbers in case moblie batteries runs out, an excited new dad won't remember where he lives let a lone his parents or yours phone number

Some lose change to cover parking fee's and public phones (mobile batteries tend to run out at the wrong times)

Some snack Bars men tend to get hungery so helps to prevent food seraches!

Magazine/reading book or if you prefer a puzzle book, these things can take time, and when you fed up with the whole process had enough you can always throw the book at other half for getting you into the pardicment

Pen and paper is a good idea, so that all new baby details can be written down so that when baby arrives and OH have does the phoning to the very proud new grandparents he can give all appropiate details..  The realisation of becoming a dad tends to fuffle their brains cells a tad...

My ex-husbands brain was so scambled with our oldest, all he could say to his parents over the phone was 'she's a monster' and couldn't remember any more details than that!

Spare house keys, just incase you go by ambulance or somebodies elses car etc, OH might remember to shut the front door, but could forget to pick up his keys (again something my ex-husband did)

Oh one more useful thing, is a spare lightweight T-shirt for OH, Labour rooms are very warm places men forget about this, and well jumpers and thick t-shirts so handy for have something light to hand..

That was the extra's that I carried in my bag...

There are two things that pregnancy and diabetes have in common, once you become pregnant or diabetic the rest of the world can tell you every horror story going about each subject, when in reality most people have problem free pregnancies and happy live with diabetes without major hitches along the way!


----------



## newbs (Jun 15, 2011)

My first daughter was born at 38 weeks naturally.  I did have pre-eclampsia with her but had a natural, quick labour and a really good birth experience.  She was born weighing 8lb 3oz.

My second daughter was a emergency caesarean and not a great experience at all but I don't think the diabetes played a part in that.  I didn't have high bp with her at all, in fact passed out the whole way through pregnancy due to it being too low!  She weighed 8lb 3oz too.

I left work at 36 weeks in both pregnancies and feel that was about right, giving me 2 weeks to relax a bit but not too much time to panic.   I packed my bag at 30 weeks to be on the safe side.  I like to be prepared too.


----------



## rachelha (Jun 15, 2011)

Although Nathan was classed as an emergency c-section as it was not planned, there was no rushing to the operating theatre.  He was never at any risk, he was just not moving down the birth canal due to his size (9lb 11oz) and being back to back.  

I only worked up until about 34 weeks as i was exhausted and my swollen feet and legs made it v uncomfortable to walk or stand.  Fortunately i had saved up lots of holidays so I took a months annual leave before starting my maternity leave when he was born.

If you are induced it can take a while so remember to pack some clothes for your current size not just post birth things.  I had 2 days before anything started happening and I had to give hubby a list of things I needed brought in.


----------



## beckyp (Jun 16, 2011)

I loved packing my hospital bag...I used to add to it weekly!  I'd recommend a bag for labour and a bag for post-natal too.  It saved my husband from rummaging around the wrong bag at the wrong time!  Like I said previously, I packed for worst case scenario and found the following items useful:

Mint teabags and sugar free mints - trapped wind is really common with labour and c-sections and you find that it actually hurts your shoulder (wierd, I know!) so I was continously sucking a mint throughout pregnancy (to help with heartburn) so already had them, thankfully!  The midwife was the one to tell me to eat them at the hospital and explained why.  

I had lots of dried fruit with me!  Again, it's common after labour to get constipation and I found that helped!  If you end up on iron tablets (you can for labour or c-section) the tablets they give you can make constipation worse (and make your poo black!)

A bottle of squash (and my husband still needed to bring another one in for me as I'd finished it within a day!).  Labour and post-natal wards are sooooo hot!  I was given a bottle of water but it was always luke warm and I found the squash a nice alternative and refreshing too.

I had flip flops to go home.  I wasn't swollen when I went to the hospital but was REALLY swollen when I came home and couldn't get my trainers on (some sort of reaction to the epidural).  I also had some slip-on slippers as bending over put pressure on my section wound.

Big granny pants all the way above the belly button!  Not dignified but did help as it wasn't rubbing on my wound.  Also a button up nightie!  It helps with breastfeeding (if you're planning on doing that) as you don't need to strip off!  I also planned my 'going home' outfit as I didn't want to have anything rubbing again....I actually bought a pair of hareem trousers in the January sales (a bit like MC Hammer pants and not at all flattering!!!).

I took some femwipes (for me not the baby!).  You are likely to bleed lots (I bled for 5 1/2 weeks!) and I found them quite useful for immediately after surgery to make me feel a bit more human.  My friends all recommended taking Always Ultra Night sanitary towels instead of maternity pads as they don't stick well and are like mattresses but I found that the hospital's maternity pads were better immediately afterwards and sent my husband to the shops to get me some!  Obviously a very personal decision - I also found the disposable knickers useless and wouldn't recommend buying them!

Lots of food!  If you are induced it can take a long time...I recommend Mr Kipling!!!!  Mr K and myself had a BIG affair in March!

Your postnatal classes will probably give a handout of useful items for your hospital bag but I agree with previous posts for extra cameras and batteries!  My husband took pictures on his new iPhone and it died and we lost all the pictures from before so unfortunately I don't have a last picture as a preggy lady (I'd got one weekly before).

Also perhaps lots of change and a piece or paper and a pen.  We were allowed to put a note in the windscreen that said 'wife in labour ward' along with one parking ticket from previous days but it would depend on the hospital.

Enjoy your packing!


----------



## beckyp (Jun 16, 2011)

Oh blimey...the one thing that I wished I'd had was earplugs and my ipod!  The night before I was induced I was kept in and the ward was sooooo noisy!


----------



## MrsCLH (Jun 17, 2011)

Beckyp you are wonderful as ever! Thanks


----------



## MrsCLH (Jun 17, 2011)

And thanks again to everyone that's replied, this thread has been brilliant


----------



## bev (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi MrsCLH,

I dont think I can add anything more to what others have said - perhaps a camera and a soft blanket to wrap baby in. I wouldnt stress too much about having all the *right* things with you. You wont care a jot when you are holding your newborn - he he.

I was organised for my first and it stressed me out. With my second I hadnt packed my hospital bag as baby came earlier than expected (4 weeks early) - but it really didnt matter as my sister brought things up to the hospital whilst I snuggled with the new baby.

I did have a bag packed when having Alex - so was a bit more organised - but as we were only in for one day and we lived down the road from the hospital - there really wasnt any need to worry about things. You can buy most essentials in hospitals these days anyway - or give your husband a last minute list and put your feet up - he he. I hope everything goes allright and you have a calm and happy labour.Bev


----------

